# No Wash Dog Shampoo



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Is there a good NO WASH dog shampoo out there? Just finished grooming the Bouvier and really don't feel like the bath number. Wonder if there's something I could spray on and towel off...


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes... I love QuikClean- we use it at our Vet clinic- LOVE IT! 

there's other brands out there, however, this one works like magic. 

Also, I know a lot of people use baby wipes. Kind of a PITA though.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dollar Tree baby wipes aren't bad for a quick wash of a Dobermann. Not as good on a GSD.
Back when I had a lot of hair a GF used to put an old stocking around a hair brush. Seemed to work pretty good at getting the oil and dirt out of your hair, not sure how will it would work with a long haired dog? I'm not sure if you can buy stockings or pantyhose anymore?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

stoopid answer and stoopider Q :
i haven't used shampoo or soap on my dog for a couple years and he swims in the ocean and plays mud dauber sometimes
did the same for my last golden about five years back and doing the same for a gsd that's a semi-permanent house guest now

water (rain/free or hose/cheap) followed by a blow dry does the trick for me if they are really dirty, and maybe some malacetic wipes for the paws and or butt every now and then, but mostly a 3min blow every day keeps the daily dirt/dust off ... and hardly ever brush while i'm blowing unless they are blowing a coat in a big way

Q : why would you need shampoo since "i've heard and read" it removes more than dirt from a coat ?

'course, neither technique will get rid of matts once they get going :-(
...but for me blowers are not just for "groomers" and i couldn't live with dogs without mine. and a tapered nozzle will blast thru any length coat and get right to the skin, which is one way i check it ...while i'm blowing


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I broke down and bought a Metro Air Force Dryer and am kicking myself for not buying one 20 years ago. I am amazed at the dirt and loose hair this thing blows off. It just blows air. I got the 4hp two speed and on high It is amazing how much dirt flew out of my dogs' coats.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Nancy
that's the same one i got !
... paid for itself many times over for about 7yrs now ... used daily and hangs outside in all weather even tho it's up under a deck overhang ... almost bullet proof .. i think nowadays they're hyped as "bike" blowers for the chromosexual harley types //lol//

like it as good as raw feeding 
only had one dog that "couldn't handle it" but you couldn't even lay a small towel on his head without snarling and nashing of teeth :-( ... show him a brush and he would show you his teeth ... fortunately he was just a small black shiba; aka;"Taz" 

keeps me and my deck a lot cleaner too


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Not sure if you want to do this in heat like we have here right now, but when it's less brutally hot I will sometimes 'hot towel' my dogs.

Take a bucket of hot water, as hot as your hands can stand, and dip a smallish towel in it. Wring it out well and rub down your dog with the hot damp towel. Repeat a couple of times. Takes off surface dirt and dander and some of the loose hair. Not sure how it will work on a dog with a lot of coat, but works well on the Mali and DS coats.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

what model of the Metro Air Force Dryer do you have?????


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

This is the one I just got. -- Metro Air Force Steel Commander Durable 2-Speed Dog Dryer, 28000-Feet/mins 

http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Commander-Durable-2-Speed-28000-Feet/dp/B00063KHPE/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

They make several models that are even more powerful but folks told me this was enough and I think so......the dogs actually seem to enjoy how it feels 

http://www.metrovacworld.com/Pet Grooming


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Back when I had a lot of hair a GF used to put an old stocking around a hair brush. Seemed to work pretty good at getting the oil and dirt out of your hair, not sure how will it would work with a long haired dog? I'm not sure if you can buy stockings or pantyhose anymore?


Say what?  And yes you can.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my son-in-laws has a lot of allergies and my daughter used some sort of spray on cleaner on the Rottie she had that both cleaned and kept the dander down. 
I'll ask he what it was tomorrow.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

my metro air force is a single speed; if i remember - B3, but i'll have to look up the specs later


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Neat ideas...got me thinking. The Bouvier took the scissor work and brushing just fine. I might try those baby cleaners or the hot towels. =D>


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

I thought this was about cleaning not blowing! 50/50 Listerine & water the old urine colored one not orange or green. Spray on wipe off with white towel you'd be amazed. Used it on horses also. Just send cash & I'll mix you some..


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Rabbit show people work cornstarch through the coat to absorb oil and blow it out with a forced air dryer. Finely ground oats might be a better choice for dogs. Either way it makes a giant mess. 

What's wrong with a bath?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Say what? And yes you can.


Cleaning your hair with stockings and a hair brush or me having hair? ;-)


----------



## Megan Bell (Apr 20, 2010)

After researching some dryers, I ended up going to Home Depot and purchasing a shop vac that blows air out. A quarter of the price and has the same result. Worked well with my bouv.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Cleaning your hair with stockings and a hair brush or me having hair? ;-)


My hair was never that dirty to need something like that. Um, well ok maybe it once it was. It happened when I was in a baseball dug out, but that was a long time ago and no one saw so it doesn't count. \\/


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Miracle Groom
I used it back when I was into horses. All natural (at least it was before Absorbine bought it), smells good, works great. 
http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e07210-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Steve : re: "I thought this was about cleaning not blowing!"
it is about cleaning ... blowing IS about cleaning ... your opposition reflex is just kicking in //lol//

blow more wash less often ...i'm fine with coming up with all sorts of "stuff" you can wipe on and wipe off that won't bother your dog when it licks the residue, but why do it if it might not be unnecessary ?

i've had a half a dozen or so people that started using a blower and ALL agreed it was the next best thing to an Ecollar //lol//
..ok, that was a lie ... but everyone said it reduced their grooming time a LOT and kept their dogs and the area around them much cleaner


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve you're too kind. Hope you will not be using the Walmart brand!!! :grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> My hair was never that dirty to need something like that. Um, well ok maybe it once it was. It happened when I was in a baseball dug out, but that was a long time ago and no one saw so it doesn't count. \\/


Sounds like it it might be a kinda erotic story. Care to elaborate???


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sounds like it it might be a kinda erotic story. Care to elaborate???



I guess if it had been in the summer it might have been. :-$


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My wife reminded me of the time one of the dogs I had decided to lay under a car in the garage that had a big, wet oil spot on the floor. 
I do wood working and loaded him up with sawdust. I rubbed it in and brushed him out a couple pf times with it. Worked like a charm!
I used sawdust to get oil tracks out of the carpet also. Wife wasn't home that time. :-$ 8-[8-[


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, baby wipes were nice for the puppy. He already lies in the water bucket, so the coat is clean. All he needed was some FRESHNESS from the wipes. 

Baby wipes work...


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Howard if you ever do find a decent "no water" type shampoo that works on heavy coated dogs and/or double coated dogs, please let me know, that's the kind of thing I would like to have on hand.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

This stuff works well Susan http://www.bestshotpet.com/2010/08/one-shot-rinse-waterless-shampoo/ spray on, work thru coat and rub out with towel -you can airdry or blow dry. Best Shot also makes the best shampoo for deshedding, too. 

I've used this in the past and it works well also https://www.a1petsupply.com/secure_html/aa-plselfrinse.htm

Anything you put on with a spray bottle is easier if you use one of these as they spray upside down (good for bellies, feet etc) http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=62664&cat=2,51555&ap=1


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks Lynn!


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> This stuff works well Susan http://www.bestshotpet.com/2010/08/one-shot-rinse-waterless-shampoo/ spray on, work thru coat and rub out with towel -you can airdry or blow dry. Best Shot also makes the best shampoo for deshedding, too.
> 
> I've used this in the past and it works well also https://www.a1petsupply.com/secure_html/aa-plselfrinse.htm
> 
> Anything you put on with a spray bottle is easier if you use one of these as they spray upside down (good for bellies, feet etc) http://www.leevalley.com/en/garden/page.aspx?p=62664&cat=2,51555&ap=1


Lyne you just gave useful perinent information with out trying to make any one look bad. You didnt even use sarcasm to make any one feel bad. Whats wrong with you? Try not to make habit of this.


----------

